# Will the current GTO's be collector cars like the 1st generation GTO's some day?



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

How many of you use the car as a daily driver? Do any of you limit your mileage and store your GTO's during the year in order to increase its value in coming years?

Thanks


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Daily driver. I bought this car for my enjoyment, (I assume from this site so have most others) and I am enjoying the #?!& out of it. I didnt buy it to make some money 10 or 20 years down the road. 

If you are looking for an investment, try real estate or a late 60's early 70's musclecar you take out once a month and rub with a diaper. For some people, that's there gig, it's just not mine. :cheers


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Collector item?*

I do limit my mileage and store my GTO indoors, but that is not because I consider the 2004 GTO becoming a collector's item, it's because I have a company car (2004 Ford Taurus  ) for a daily driver. As far as collector status, I wouldn't plan on using your 2004 GTO as an investment to pay for your kid's college education.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

mine is also my daily driver, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't think I could stand to stick it in my garage and leave it. I love driving it waaaaay too much.  That being said, however, it has crossed my mind and I have wondered if maybe someday it might be considered a collector's item.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

Bought mine for a weekend driver and toy. I have a bunch of collector cars that are too nice to drive. ?? What's up with that? I doubt if mine will ever be a collector or if I will keep it that long. Those 2005's sure look inviting!


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine is also a daily drive. Altho I did keep my 4wd Blazer for those REALLY bad snow days.

As far as miles, I don't really consider it. My lovely wife and I are going on a little mini-vacation (extended weekend) to visit my parents in Arkansas. Previously I'd rented a Winnebago sort of camper, that didn't even cross my mind this time - were eating up the highway in the GTO!

As most have said, I bought the car to drive and drive it I will - its FAR too pleasurable to leave in the garage for an entire Chicago winter. My garage is attached and insulated so it doesn't get below freezing most of the winter -but- I am investigating having a heater put in. Wouldn't want the GTO to get chilly over night.  


---Larry


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine is a Daily Driver and i would not want it any other way. To buy a car and hold on to it until it is worth something is taking away what the car is ment for, and that is to have fun it. My father and I have had several cars fromt he 60's and 70's and we always enjoyed them no matter what the value was. My father has had a 64 Buick Wildcat for 15yrs with a 425 and dual quads and that car is all orginal and has won every award that it can, but must import we drive it and have fun with the car. Cars today are not made like back then when there were many option codes making cars worth more then others. A new car should be drive like you stole it and enjoyed. One could always restore the car if they want it to be worth money in the long run. Also anyone in the carmarket that deals with classics will tell you that the market for cars right now is unstable and prices aren't follow market value so much any more. Cars at auction are bringing big money only if theyare in demand no matter what the market value is. One should just drive and enjoy the car in the present because no one can predict what will happen with the classic car market. The days or buy a car in tossing little money in them and making good profit off of it is gone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

My GTO is my weekends and holidays car. I usually drive a Linc. Cont. to work. I don't take my GTO to places that can be damaged by other cars like to a crowded shopping center. I let the Cont. take all the punishment. After all it is a Ford!


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

My GTO is mainly for weekend use. It certainly clears away the cobwebs of the work-week. I am trying to avoid the inevidable "blemishes" that would result from daily use, as there really aren't any good stretches of road between home and work anyway.

If I can retire in 15 years, I hope an '04 GTO in great shape will be an item of interest at area car club meets and informal Sonic gatherings. I am not looking at it as an investment, but would hope it will hold value well.

I would like to know how many '04 GTOs have been (or will be) sold, as I think it may be around 10,000 based on some previous numbers I've heard. With the changes in the '05, the '04 will be always be unique. I do not plan to make any modifications to mine and will maintain it to the highest standards.

One of my grandsons may appreciate the GTO at some future date.


----------

